# my peugeot boxer conversion



## matttransitconnect (Feb 8, 2013)

Having previously converted a tiny berlingo...a still tiny transit connect I am now the owner of a proper van, peugeot boxer. (still the swb version so small next to many motorhomes.)
I use it most weekends on surf / mountainbike trips so the conversion very much has that in mind.







 this boot holds 5 surfboards or 3 mountainbikes, very useful!





















simple but allows lots of space for changing out of wetsuits and muddy bike kit so perfect for myself and girlfriend. At 5"8 i can stand up in it so thats awesome, its my only vehicle so didn't want to go too big.

next is to fit a window in the sliding door and possibly a sunroof if anyone can recommend a good company in south west??

thanks


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 10, 2013)

A van that fits your needs is a perfect van, go enjoy using it.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 10, 2013)

Great conversion.


----------



## Tbear (Feb 10, 2013)

phillybarbour said:


> A van that fits your needs is a perfect van, go enjoy using it.



Ditto


----------



## ellisboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## miss jones (Feb 10, 2013)

i like it!

how did you make the bed so that you have that much storage at the back? i'd like a bike to fit in the van somewhere but haven't thought about that, the bed is causing a few problems also! think i'll just make my own which folds out.


----------



## matttransitconnect (Feb 10, 2013)

not quite sure what you mean....

because a boxer is wider than most i sleep width ways which means the bed doesnt take up as much room lengthways in the van.

the bikes go in with front wheel off and saddle down. I think they would fit in a vivaro like this (Ive seen your new thread!)

I guess its just about careful planning, think about every cm, I converted a berlingo and transit connect before so I was used to being economical with space. Making everything to fit the van helps, ready made items often waste space. 

good luck with your conversion.


----------



## miss jones (Feb 10, 2013)

i'll play around with it tomorrow then and see if it'l fit, just will save on ferry crossing fees and stuff and have it locked away,
my bed is going width ways with half hidden inside the base frame which folds out, so i think i should be able to sort something  thanks


----------

